# Es que!



## kennoNeo

Hola 

me podiras decir que tipo de oración es "¡¡¡Es que!!!". El contexto sería, por ejemplo, en una conversación entre el sujeto a (SA) y el sujeto b (SB) 

SA: Si haces el pino con las manos muy cerradas te caerás.
SB: no, no pasa nada.
"SB hace el pino con las manos juntas y se cae, rompiéndose un diente"
SA: "¡¡¡Es qué!!!!, ¡mira que te lo advertí!

Gracias

kenno


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Kenno:

Comienzo la rueda, ¿elipsis? Creo que se supondría que la oración completa sería "es que eres tonto/torpe/terco u otras similares. O tal vez una interjección "compuesta"; o ambas.

A ver qué opinan los demás de tu chévere inquietud.

Saludos,


----------



## las cosas facilitas

¡es que manda huevos!
¡es que no te enteras!
¡es que eres un capullo!
¡es que me tienes harto!
¡es que contigo no puede ser!
¡es que contigo no hay manera!
¡es que te enrollas demasiado!
¡es que mira que eres (soy) pesado!

salud!


----------



## Betildus

kennoNeo said:


> Hola
> 
> SA: Si haces el pino con las manos muy cerradas te caerás.
> SB: no, no pasa nada.
> "SB hace el pino con las manos juntas y se cae, rompiéndose un diente"
> SA: "¡¡¡Es qué!!!!, ¡mira que te lo advertí!
> 
> Gracias
> 
> kenno


 
Sería una exclamación pero que debería continuar con algo más:
- ¡Es que eres estúpido!...te lo advertí
- ¡Es que eres..., ¡mira que te lo advertí!


----------



## kennoNeo

Ya si, elipticamente existe una oración después(o el resto de la oración) pero lo que me gustaría saber que es "¡Es que!" como unidad --> podría ser una interjección?

kenno



kennoNeo said:


> Ya si, elipticamente existe una oración después(o el resto de la oración) pero lo que me gustaría saber que es "¡Es que!" como unidad --> podría ser una interjección?
> 
> kenno


 

RAE.ES
1. f. Gram. Clase de palabras que expresa alguna impresión súbita o un sentimiento profundo, como asombro, sorpresa, dolor, molestia, amor, etc. Sirve también para apelar al interlocutor, o como fórmula de saludo, despedida, conformidad, etc.; p. ej., eh, hola.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Es que... No es una oración. Es un relleno. Es para hacer tiempo mientras se te ocurre que decir. Es un muy mal hábito (muletilla) que algunas personas tienen y dicen mas "es que" que lo que realmente tienen que decir.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca la había visto como una frase sola. excepto en el caso de:

- ¿Por qué no hisciste lo que te dije?
- Es que...
- ¡Es que nada! Házlo ahora mismo si no quieres que te corra.

Yo no lo veo como muletilla, Alma.
- ¿Por qué no fuiste con tus papás?
- Es que me quedé sin gasolina y no tenía dinero para el taxi.


----------



## piraña utria

kennoNeo said:


> RAE.ES
> 1. f. Gram. Clase de palabras que expresa alguna impresión súbita o un sentimiento profundo, como asombro, sorpresa, dolor, molestia, amor, etc. Sirve también para apelar al interlocutor, o como fórmula de saludo, despedida, conformidad, etc.; p. ej., eh, hola.


 
Hola:

Yo había leído la definición del DRAE, pero me quedó la duda si "pasaban" las que estarían formadas por varias palabras (sería por supuesto un uso o norma inútil). Si no existe dicho uso o norma, yo creo que es interjección en tu contexto.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo nunca la había visto como una frase sola. excepto en el caso de:
> 
> - ¿Por qué no hisciste lo que te dije?
> - Es que...
> - ¡Es que nada! Házlo ahora mismo si no quieres que te corra.
> 
> Yo no lo veo como muletilla, Alma.
> - ¿Por qué no fuiste con tus papás?
> - Es que me quedé sin gasolina y no tenía dinero para el taxi.


 
Tienes razón Toño. Como conozco a personas que no pueden decir una frase sin el "Es que" pues me suena a muletilla.

¿Por qué no contestar 





> - ¿Por qué no fuiste con tus papás?
> - Porque me quedé sin gasolina y no tenía dinero para el taxi.[/


 
El "es que" entonces es como un sustituto del porque.
Saludos y ya me voy a alistar. Nos vemos más tarde, es un gusto leerlos. Que sigan bien.


----------



## jsanmartin

Alma tiene razón.
Cuando veas esa frase has de imaginarte a una persona zarandeando la cabeza de un lado al otro. El hecho de que la persona haya hecho lo que le adverstiste que no hiciera es una estupidez, pero encima, ahora que se ha caído, resulta en un problema personal ya que seguramente tendré que intervenir para lavarte las heridas, llevarte al hospital, pagar tus recibos, etc.
Es una frase que normalmente se usa de la forma que dice Alma, o en este caso en el que SB se rompió el diente, la usaré para mostrar mi indignación (zarandeando la cabeza ) ya que me voy a tener que meter a llevarte al dentista y eso resultará en un inconveniente para mi.
"¡¡¡Es qué, vamos, haceis cada pregunta que, vamos, que ya está bien, ya-está-bien!!!!, 
Es la frase, lees mi indignación? (la pongo sólo como ejemplo!!!)


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo nunca la había visto como una frase sola. excepto en el caso de:
> 
> - ¿Por qué no hisciste lo que te dije?
> - Es que...
> - ¡Es que nada! Házlo ahora mismo si no quieres que te corra.
> 
> Yo no lo veo como muletilla, Alma.
> - ¿Por qué no fuiste con tus papás?
> - Es que me quedé sin gasolina y no tenía dinero para el taxi.


 
Coincido con alma, ya que en este caso correspondería el "porque":
- ¿Por qué no fuiste con tus papás?
- Porque me quedé sin gasolina y no tenía dinero para el taxi

En realidad, se estaría usando como una excusa, como dando una explicación que quizás no corresponda, como muletilla, hasta como en un sentido de sumisión. o también en sentido exactamente contrario a la sumisión:
- ¿Por qué no hiciste tal cosa?
- ¡es que bla bla bla....!
- !Es que nada, aquí se hace lo que yo digo!

También como de un superior a un subalterno.


----------



## Vampiro

A ese "¡¡¡Es qué!!!" le faltan los puntos suspensivos.
"¡¡¡Es qué...!!!"
Y me suena a Chavo del Ocho ("¡¡¡Si serás... si serás...!!!")
Saludos.
_


----------



## kennoNeo

Vampiro said:


> A ese "¡¡¡Es qué!!!" le faltan los puntos suspensivos.
> "¡¡¡Es qué...!!!"
> Y me suena a Chavo del Ocho ("¡¡¡Si serás... si serás...!!!")
> Saludos.
> _



"no te enoooojes" (jejejeje el chavo... me gustó la serie, lástima que ya no la repongan... <llorando contra la pared otro personaje(no me acuerdo del nombre) diria> Grrrrrrrr.



La idea que yo tenia al hacer la pregunta original va en la misma línea que  jsanmartin

kenno


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo también creo que habría que escribirlo con puntos suspensivos, _Es que..._ (y sin tilde) porque no es más que una frase interrumpida. Y, si quieres, con signos de exclamación: _¡Es que...!_


----------



## flljob

En México, la cosa está peor; se dice: _Lo que pasa es que..._
¿No será una frase con función incoativa?

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Con función inco¿qué?

_


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Incoativa no es una palabra que se conozca a nivel general. Busqué su significado:

*incoativo, -va* _adj. _Se aplica al verbo o locución que indica el principio de una cosa o de una acción que progresa: _los verbos como ''florecer´´ o ''amanecer´´ son incoativos; en la oración ''rompió a llorar´´, ''rompió a´´ es una locución incoativa._ 

Y después de leerlo detenidamente, me inclino a pensar que "Es que..." es más una exclamativa que una incoativa y, al igual que Vampiro, me encantaría que este hilo me sacara de dudas

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para mí no es ni exclamativa ni (mucho menos) incoativa. Es simplemente una frase truncada, que se deja en el aire (y el otro puede suponer cualquiera de las cosas que decía "las cosas facilitas" o algo semejante). Y esta frase interrumpida, como cualquier frase, puede ser exclamativa como en el ejemplo planteado.


----------



## flljob

Se llaman frases expletivas, y son una forma de muletillas.

Beinhauer, Werner. El español coloquial. Editorial Gredos.

Saludos.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)

PS: Lo de incoativo fue una confusión mía, por supuesto.


----------



## Betildus

flljob said:


> Se llaman frases expletivas, y son una forma de multetillas.
> 
> Beinhauer, Werner. El español coloquial. Editorial Gredos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
> 
> PS: Lo de incoativo fue una confusión mía, por supuesto.


 
(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
Entonces ahora pregunto: ¿que es una frase expletiva?.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## flljob

Betildus said:


> (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
> Entonces ahora pregunto: ¿que es una frase expletiva?.
> (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
> Gracias de antemano.



(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
Según el María Moliner:

*expletivo, -a *(del lat. «expletïvus») adj. Gram. Se aplica a las palabras o *expresiones que se emplean sin ser necesarias para el sentido, para hacer más expresiva o armoniosa la frase, para darle un tono particular, o como simples *muletillas; tales como «pues, y, agarrar y..., coger y..., ir y..., es _cosa_ que..., por así _decir_, si se me _permite_ la expresión [la comparación, etc.], _valga_ la expresión [la comparación, etc.], y así, y demás, y eso, ¿estamos?, mira, ¿no?, y tal, verás..., ¿verdad?».

Según el DRAE:
expletivo, va.(Del lat. expletīvus).1. adj. Gram. Dicho de una voz o de una partícula: Que se emplea para hacer más llena o armoniosa la locución; p. ej., no me voy hasta que (no) me echen.

Además de la referencia que ya te di (me refiero a Beinhauer), puedes consultar el Diccionario de términos filológicos de Lázaro Carreter, también de Editorial Gredos.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Con función inco¿qué?
> 
> _


ativa, incoativa.

...y perdón por el malentendido.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

flljob said:


> (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario que no guarda relación con el tema del hilo)
> Según el María Moliner:
> 
> *expletivo, -a *(del lat. «expletïvus») adj. Gram. Se aplica a las palabras o *expresiones que se emplean sin ser necesarias para el sentido, para hacer más expresiva o armoniosa la frase, para darle un tono particular, o como simples *muletillas; tales como «pues, y, agarrar y..., coger y..., ir y..., es _cosa_ que..., por así _decir_, si se me _permite_ la expresión [la comparación, etc.], _valga_ la expresión [la comparación, etc.], y así, y demás, y eso, ¿estamos?, mira, ¿no?, y tal, verás..., ¿verdad?».
> 
> Según el DRAE:
> expletivo, va.(Del lat. expletīvus).1. adj. Gram. Dicho de una voz o de una partícula: Que se emplea para hacer más llena o armoniosa la locución; p. ej., no me voy hasta que (no) me echen.
> 
> Además de la referencia que ya te di (me refiero a Beinhauer), puedes consultar el Diccionario de términos filológicos de Lázaro Carreter, también de Editorial Gredos.
> 
> Saludos


 
O sea que son de relleno. No son oraciones, son expresiones de relleno, extras, para ya sea hacer tiempo o para adornarse?
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Interesantes los términos, nuevos todos para este servidor. 

Opino en todo caso que la expresión inicial no encajaría en la noción de expletivo: yo la veo con un sentido claro y eventualmente autónomo, pese a la supresión final de las palabras, resaltando la condición de menso/terco/torpe o similares del receptor.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesantes los términos, nuevos todos para este servidor.
> 
> Opino en todo caso que la expresión inicial no encajaría en la noción de expletivo: yo la veo con un sentido claro y eventualmente autónomo, pese a la supresión final de las palabras, resaltando la condición de menso/terco/torpe o similares del receptor.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Sí es una locución expletiva porque si la eliminas el sentido del resto de la oración queda intacto. 

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Flljob.

Yo también la veo así, pero creo que por funcionar igualmente a la inversa, sería algo distinto a "expletivo" en ese contexto: al menos por estos lares ese "es que...", que sonando como "es queee" no necesitaría de nada más para su entendimiento.

Probablemente sea la mera percepción mía del tema, pero ahí se las dejo de todas maneras.


----------



## flljob

SA: "¡¡¡Es qué!!!!, ¡mira que te lo advertí! (La frase original)

Por último, creo que la la puntuación de la frase original debe ser:
SA: "¡Es qu*e*, mira que te lo advertí!

Saludos

PS también el mira es un expletivo.

Saludos


----------



## kennoNeo

Perdonar si no me queda del todo claro, pero "es que" no lo entiendo del todo.

¡Es que!, mira que os lo dije, no se que significa "¡Es qué!".

En fin, por fa, no me queda claro. "Expletivo" "incoactivo"... 

Lo siento, seré torpe pero "es que" no lo entiendo.

Gracias de nuevo.

kenno


----------



## dexterciyo

Coincido en que «es que», en ese contexto, se escribiría sin tilde. Y seguido de puntos suspensivos si se omite el resto:

– Es que... ¡Mira que os lo dije!
– Seré torpe, pero es que no lo entiendo.

También concuerdo con que es una función expletiva.
Añadir que en los ejemplos no cabría sustituirlos por «porque» como se mencionó.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

es que = es cierto que
por lo tanto es una oracion del verbo "ser" con función copulativa,y al que le sigue una oración subordinada.

Lo siento, seré torpe pero "es (cierto)que" no lo entiendo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

También queda el porque...



las cosas facilitas said:


> es que = es cierto que
> por lo tanto es una oracion del verbo "ser" con función copulativa,y al que le sigue una oración subordinada.
> 
> Lo siento, seré torpe pero "es (cierto)/porque" no lo entiendo.


 
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Es que... eres de lo que no hay
Es que... mira que te gusta fastidiar
Es que... de dónde no hay no se puede sacar.

Cuando se quiere mostrar malestar ante las consecuencias de una actuación, pero no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender, se dice "es que...". La costumbre ha convertido ese "es que..." de frase incompleta en un reproche hacía el otro. Así lo entiendo yo...

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias Romarsan por tu aportación. Como que se puede sustituir por porque, ¿no crees?



romarsan said:


> Hola.
> 
> Porque... eres de lo que no hay
> Porque... mira que te gusta fastidiar
> Porque... de dónde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Cuando se quiere mostrar malestar ante las consecuencias de una actuación, pero no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender, se dice "es que...". La costumbre ha convertido ese "es que..." de frase incompleta en un reproche hacía el otro. Así lo entiendo yo...
> 
> Saludos


 
Antes yo oía mucho ese relleno de "este" ahora escucho eso de "es que" 
Tengo una amiga que siempre dice "Es que, déjame contarte" o "Es que, déjame y te digo" Y yo siempre la dejo que me cuente o que me diga. Así es su manera de empezar una frase.
A veces tiene otras variaciones: "Es que, ¿cómo te digo?" 
En mi opinión el "Es que..." es un sustituto del antiguo "Este..." o de "porque..." Sigue siendo un relleno, ya sea para hacer tiempo o como dijo Romarsan, porque: "no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender"
Saludos


----------



## flljob

romarsan said:


> Hola.
> 
> Es que... eres de lo que no hay
> Es que... mira que te gusta fastidiar
> Es que... de dónde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Cuando se quiere mostrar malestar ante las consecuencias de una actuación, pero no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender, se dice "es que...". La costumbre ha convertido ese "es que..." de frase incompleta en un reproche hacía el otro. Así lo entiendo yo...
> 
> Saludos


 
No siempre está implícito un reproche. También puede iniciar una explicación:

-¿Por qué llegas tarde?
-Es que, se enfermó mi hijo.

Tampoco está implícito el _cierto_ de _lascosasfacilitas_.

En México se usa más "lo que pasa es que..." y siempre es completamente innecesaria para el significado esencial de la frase.

-Lo que pasa es que se enfermó mi hijo.

Entonces, y según María Moliner, es una frase expletiva, igual que "agarró y..." "mira,..." completamente innecesarias.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Totalmente de acuerdo con flljob.
Saludos


----------



## kennoNeo

Hola,

definitivamente mi intención en la frase original es exactamente la que dice "romarsan".

No se si será o no una cosa de muletillas o que se yo. Es por ello que lo preguntaba, lo que me doy cuenta es que el Español es un idioma muy vivo y que la RAE tendría que estar muy al día para poder definir los nuevos "modos" de hablar...

Además deciros que... muchas gracias... no me queda claro exactamente lo que es, pero éste hilo me está dando muchas pistas con otras frases de las que tenía dudas.

GRAAAACIAS


----------



## Jellby

romarsan said:


> Es que... eres de lo que no hay
> Es que... mira que te gusta fastidiar
> Es que... de dónde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> Cuando se quiere mostrar malestar ante las consecuencias de una actuación, pero no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender, se dice "es que...". La costumbre ha convertido ese "es que..." de frase incompleta en un reproche hacía el otro. Así lo entiendo yo...



En ese sentido (o uno parecido) también se usa "anda que...". A mí además me gusta decir "anda que... anda que"


----------



## romarsan

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracias Romarsan por tu aportación. Como que se puede sustituir por porque, ¿no crees?
> 
> 
> 
> Antes yo oía mucho ese relleno de "este" ahora escucho eso de "es que"
> Tengo una amiga que siempre dice "Es que, déjame contarte" o "Es que, déjame y te digo" Y yo siempre la dejo que me cuente o que me diga. Así es su manera de empezar una frase.
> A veces tiene otras variaciones: "Es que, ¿cómo te digo?"
> En mi opinión el "Es que..." es un sustituto del antiguo "Este..." o de "porque..." Sigue siendo un relleno, ya sea para hacer tiempo o como dijo Romarsan, porque: "no se quiere ser totalmente explícito en el comentario, bien porque no se sabe muy bien como concretar o bien porque se trata de evitar decir palabras demasiado fuertes o que puedan ofender"
> Saludos


 
Si, es una de esas coletillas que se escucha en muchos tipos de frase. Interpreté que el dueño del hilo se refería a aquéllas ocasiones en las que conlleva un claro reproche, pero se oye mucho también como lo utiliza tu amiga.

Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Jellby said:


> En ese sentido (o uno parecido) también se usa "anda que...". A mí además me gusta decir "anda que... anda que"


 
Si, la había oído y me gusta...


----------



## kennoNeo

Anda que, pues estamos bueno. !Es que¡ mira que os lo dije, no se usar una frase, pero "de seguida" (¿?) aparece otra....

Yo también uso mucho el "anda qué..."

kenno


----------



## Alma Shofner

Ese "anda que..." suena más a "mira que..." que a "es que..." 
"es que..." suena como "esteeee..."
Creo.
Acabo de escribir una frase con "es que" queriendo decir "Acaso..."
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> ativa, incoativa.
> 
> ...y perdón por el malentendido.
> 
> Saludos


 


Y gracias a todos por las explicaciones.
Saludos.
_


----------



## joseluisblanco

kennoNeo said:


> Hola
> 
> me podiras decir que tipo de oración es "¡¡¡Es que!!!". El contexto sería, por ejemplo, en una conversación entre el sujeto a (SA) y el sujeto b (SB)
> 
> SA: Si haces el pino con las manos muy cerradas te caerás.
> SB: no, no pasa nada.
> "SB hace el pino con las manos juntas y se cae, rompiéndose un diente"
> SA: "¡¡¡Es qué!!!!, ¡mira que te lo advertí!
> 
> Gracias
> 
> kenno


 
Atención kenno, en este caso no lleva tilde.
Saludos


----------



## kennoNeo

Gracias joseluisblanco,

el laaaaaaaargo hilo que se ha generado viene a hablar de acento no acento y de muchas cosas más. Es genial contar con vosotros...

Ahora es el turno del inglés... lo voy a "traducir" al inglés... abriré un "thread" en el susodicho idioma, por si alguno estais interesado.

Saludos, y en serio muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas graaaaaaaaaacias

Kenno


----------

